# Front license plate bracket removal?



## Sonor (Feb 23, 2011)

My R-Line came from Ohio which requires 2 plates, and here in Indiana we do not. I'm itching to get the thing off but I can't find anywhere on the thing to do it. I can't tell if it's clipped or mounted. Has any other CCer's out there been through this?

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

They are clipped in with expanding push clips. They are pretty stout and I could only get them off from behind. This requires taking off the grill which is a 5-10min job. Very easy and intuitive. 

I filled in the holes with nylon hole plugs you get from the hardware store. Pre-painted mine with touchup paint and it looks pretty good. Others have taken the grill to a body shop to get filled and repainted.


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

I just got my 2011 R-line last weekend and I don't want the front plate either. I have 6 freaking holes in the bumper. 4 to hold the mount and 2 holes that held the license plate. Not sure how 6 hole plugs would look. Maybe not too bad since my car is black


----------



## jerseyvdub85 (Oct 26, 2010)

i made sure my dealer got my car from out of state (i live in jersey) so that the bumper is clean.

i dont have a front plate and the cops dont bother me at all.

i think i would look ok with the plugs if your bumper is black


----------



## Sonor (Feb 23, 2011)

I found a possible solution over on the Phaeton side. I'm thinking about it for sure.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nse-plate-holes&highlight=front+license+plate


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

Sonor said:


> I found a possible solution over on the Phaeton side. I'm thinking about it for sure.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nse-plate-holes&highlight=front+license+plate


Those are obnoxious. My $0.50 solution from the hardware store seems a bit less conspicuous.


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

mr2guru said:


> Those are obnoxious. My $0.50 solution from the hardware store seems a bit less conspicuous.


Not sure I understand your solution. Can you point me in that direction?


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

Beastmobile said:


> Not sure I understand your solution. Can you point me in that direction?


Basically these things... Lowe's, HomeDepot, etc has them pretty cheap in their nut and bolt isle. I got white ones and used touch up paint to paint them before installation. I think I used 5/16" but not positive on that. 

http://www.clipsandfasteners.com/Buttons_Plug_s/73.htm


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

mr2guru said:


> Basically these things... Lowe's, HomeDepot, etc has them pretty cheap in their nut and bolt isle. I got white ones and used touch up paint to paint them before installation. I think I used 5/16" but not positive on that.
> 
> http://www.clipsandfasteners.com/Buttons_Plug_s/73.htm


Ahh cool. I honestly couldn't even see the tabs on my laptop. Maybe it was my screen. Looks great! I have 6 holes I would need to do that for


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

Beastmobile said:


> Ahh cool. I honestly couldn't even see the tabs on my laptop. Maybe it was my screen. Looks great! I have 6 holes I would need to do that for



There about a 5ft'er lol.. you can't really tell too much until you get up on it. 6 holes??? did they drill all the way through for the plate also? ugh. I just had 4 for the bracket....


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

Yep. They drilled on the way through for the plates. Sucks so bad


----------



## Sonor (Feb 23, 2011)

mr2guru said:


> Basically these things... Lowe's, HomeDepot, etc has them pretty cheap in their nut and bolt isle. I got white ones and used touch up paint to paint them before installation. I think I used 5/16" but not positive on that.
> 
> http://www.clipsandfasteners.com/Buttons_Plug_s/73.htm


I have to admit, your plan is by far better than the $30 for a pair that I was about to pay. I'm going to get some touch up paint and go for it. Thanks for the info, and nice job by the way.


----------



## GUTTERDUB (Feb 18, 2011)

200 bucks i had them filled with plastic weld and painted at a body shop. Looks brand new, perfect...


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

The only problem for me fixing it permanently is that if I get pulled over, I'll have to put the tag back on for the repair order. Would probably find a way to mount a bracket another way.

How do you remove the front grill?

This looks like a good alternative


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Beastmobile said:


> The only problem for me fixing it permanetly is that if I get pulled over, I'll have to put the tag back on for the repair order. Would probably find a way to mount a bracket another way.
> 
> How do you remove the front grill?


I think the front grill is pretty easy to remove. 4-5 Torx bolts that you should see with hood open, may have to pull to release clips.


----------



## Sonor (Feb 23, 2011)

mr2guru said:


> Basically these things... Lowe's, HomeDepot, etc has them pretty cheap in their nut and bolt isle. I got white ones and used touch up paint to paint them before installation. I think I used 5/16" but not positive on that.
> 
> http://www.clipsandfasteners.com/Buttons_Plug_s/73.htm



All right Guru you have me sold on this. Did you do any sort of sealant or just pop in and forget it? I'm sure they make a tight enough fit if drilled out to properly, just curious if you applied anything else to fasten or seal.


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

Sonor said:


> All right Guru you have me sold on this. Did you do any sort of sealant or just pop in and forget it? I'm sure they make a tight enough fit if drilled out to properly, just curious if you applied anything else to fasten or seal.


I went to my local home depot yesterday and they didn't have any of these hole plugs. I saw it on there website and had them check the sku number and nothing local


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

Sonor said:


> All right Guru you have me sold on this. Did you do any sort of sealant or just pop in and forget it? I'm sure they make a tight enough fit if drilled out to properly, just curious if you applied anything else to fasten or seal.


The size I used were a perfect fit... no sealant or drilling. I want to say 5/16"


----------



## Dukenrock (Feb 27, 2011)

Did you just get yours from Vorderman's?



Sonor said:


> My R-Line came from Ohio which requires 2 plates, and here in Indiana we do not. I'm itching to get the thing off but I can't find anywhere on the thing to do it. I can't tell if it's clipped or mounted. Has any other CCer's out there been through this?
> 
> Cheers! :beer:


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

I really don't want to take the grill off if I can avoid it.

They look like plastic Rivets. I was thinking of just drilling the head off.

Also I thought of using punch to try to push the rivet pin back in.

I LOVE those plugs you found at the hardware store. My CC is White too.

I'll take a peak that the grill. It may be the safest thing to do.


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

You don't have to take off the grill.

They are rivets.

You just need to knock (or drill) the pin out of the center.

I used a drill bit as a punch.

Bottom two were a piece of cake.

Top two there was not much room behind to push the pin into. How they got the rivets in there I'll never know.

You really need to knock the pins out even if you work from the back to release them.

The top two I drilled heads off and got the bracket off.

The stubs were still on the top so poked around (little drill and punch) and got them out.

Luckily they did not drill holes for the plate on mine. Now to find some of those white plugs.

I think it would probably have been easier to drill center pins out on top and punch them out on the bottom if I had it to do over again.

Do bottom ones first so you can see how it works. Then you'll know what to do on top.


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

Did you guys use touch-up paint from VW that matches your car color or did you just buy the paint from an automotive store and bought what closely matched your car?


----------



## Sonor (Feb 23, 2011)

Dukenrock said:


> Did you just get yours from Vorderman's?


As a matter of fact I did, on the 12th.


----------



## Sonor (Feb 23, 2011)

Beastmobile said:


> Did you guys use touch-up paint from VW that matches your car color or did you just buy the paint from an automotive store and bought what closely matched your car?


I'm getting VW touchup pens from the dealer. I haven't done this yet, because the dealer will have it all day Wednesday and I'm going to see if they'll just take it off themselves. Then i'll paint the plugs and put them in.


----------



## Dukenrock (Feb 27, 2011)

I had a hold on that car and they sold it from under me! If it wasn't for the fact that I am good friends with Reggie V I would have gone elsewhere. That was one *gorgeous *car! I ended up having them locate one for me from PA. Since I had them do a locate I requested no front plate.


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

Sonor said:


> I'm getting VW touchup pens from the dealer. I haven't done this yet, because the dealer will have it all day Wednesday and I'm going to see if they'll just take it off themselves. Then i'll paint the plugs and put them in.



I'm sure the kid that does the prep will have no problem getting it off.

Hint, they did enough damage, do it yourself.


----------



## Sonor (Feb 23, 2011)

Dukenrock said:


> I had a hold on that car and they sold it from under me! If it wasn't for the fact that I am good friends with Reggie V I would have gone elsewhere. That was one *gorgeous *car! I ended up having them locate one for me from PA. Since I had them do a locate I requested no front plate.


Yeah it is gorgeous. I had no idea till a couple days ago that there was a hold on it. My wife and I went in to look at red Wolfie Jetta and it was sitting in the showroom literally right next to us. One thing led to another and we drove home with it. 

I found out the other day that someone,you, had a hold on it. What they told me was that you had a 48 hour hold and we got it on the 3rd or fourth day. Either way, I understand your anger there. But, I'm glad you found another. You and definitely own the CC R-Line market here in Ft. Wayne now. What color did you end up getting? 

I'll keep a look out for you and wave if I see you.

Congrats on the new car!

Rick


----------



## Dukenrock (Feb 27, 2011)

Rick,

I ended up with the identical car. (Silver R Line) I live SW. I'm sure we'll cross paths! Enjoy your new wheels!



Sonor said:


> Yeah it is gorgeous. I had no idea till a couple days ago that there was a hold on it. My wife and I went in to look at red Wolfie Jetta and it was sitting in the showroom literally right next to us. One thing led to another and we drove home with it.
> 
> I found out the other day that someone,you, had a hold on it. What they told me was that you had a 48 hour hold and we got it on the 3rd or fourth day. Either way, I understand your anger there. But, I'm glad you found another. You and definitely own the CC R-Line market here in Ft. Wayne now. What color did you end up getting?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonor (Feb 23, 2011)

Dukenrock said:


> Rick,
> 
> I ended up with the identical car. (Silver R Line) I live SW. I'm sure we'll cross paths! Enjoy your new wheels!


Should be easy to pick out then. Enjoy yours as well.


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

I found the nylon hole plugs at Lowes. They had a white, black and grey/silver plugs. I got black since my car is black. I don't even know if I should paint them but I'll see once the weather is a bit better. I bought the 5/16". They are tiny and shouldn't be too noticeable. I just hope they fit as I'm going by what another poster used for his car. They had different sizes and the heads of these are small so should look great.

Anyway here are 2 pictures just in case someone needs a part number or something. Sorry for the bad pics


----------



## Sonor (Feb 23, 2011)

Beastmobile said:


> I found the nylon hole plugs at Lowes. They had a white, black and grey/silver plugs. I got black since my car is black. I don't even know if I should paint them but I'll see once the weather is a bit better. I bought the 5/16". They are tiny and shouldn't be too noticeable. I just hope they fit as I'm going by what another poster used for his car. They had different sizes and the heads of these are small so should look great.
> 
> Anyway here are 2 pictures just in case someone needs a part number or something. Sorry for the bad pics


Sweet, thanks for the post. I'll be doing this soon as well. Let me know how it works for you. 

BTW, I'd get the touch up paint if I were you. Comes with an exact match and clear coat. It's worth it, to me at least.


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

How much is the touch up paint and I wonder if they have it in stock at the dealer?

By the way, the plugs were $1.04 a pack (2 in each pack). I bought 3 packs since I have 6 holes


----------



## Sonor (Feb 23, 2011)

Beastmobile said:


> How much is the touch up paint and I wonder if they have it in stock at the dealer?
> 
> By the way, the plugs were $1.04 a pack (2 in each pack). I bought 3 packs since I have 6 holes


Good to know. Thanks again for the info. My dealer quoted me $15 for 2 pens, one color and one clear coat. He has to get my vin and then place an order. So, I'm thinking it's not in stock. Also said it'll take a week, I believe and they have a shelf life.


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

mswlogo said:


> You don't have to take off the grill.
> 
> They are rivets.
> 
> ...


I tried this just now with no luck. Damn things are in there good. Probably have to give it another go tomorrow and just remove the whole grill. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

I was able to plug up the holes on my bumper today. I took off the grill which was pretty easy. Probably took me 10 min total to remove the grill, remove rivets and put the grill back on.

I bought the plugs from lowes and the 5/16" worked perfect! I picked up the touch up paint from the local dealer. Here are some pics I took with my phone:


----------

